# Rose Bowl?



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Who's watching it tomorrow?, and who you got? 


GO TROJANS!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Come on man you know me living in Louisiana and of course an LSU Tigers fan I couldn't go for the Trojans. I'm going for Texas


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well my money is on USC. Money well placed too.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Definitely Texas


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice game by texas congrats!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have to agree. Some bad calls but Texas hung around long enough to give themselves a shot. They took advantage of it. Congrats to Texas.


----------

